# 27784 Fixation included with 27758 Open Treatment?



## Allison311 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just wanted to make sure that 27784 is included with 27758 because it states that with or without fibular fracture. Tried a 51 modifier with op report and UHC still denying bundled.
Thanks


----------



## kathydaniel (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, 27758 is open trmt of tibial shaft fx (WITH or without FIBULAR FX).  The CPT definition of 27758 includes 27784.


----------

